# Lump which could be scar tissue?



## Rosie&Bow (Feb 26, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago our cat went missing but luckily enough we found him again after 3 week I noticed that he had a slight lump on his side not that big and he wasn’t sick so we didn't worry to much. Then last week while sitting on my lap I noticed that his stomach was making very loud noises and if you put your finger on the lump you could feel it move like it had gases inside. I took him to the vet on Saturday and also asked them to Chip him while he was their in case he goes missing again. We had to collect him a few hours later and when I did the vet said the lump was nothing that it could be scar tissue from when she was neutered I had always though she was a he and could have sworn before we got him neutered he had different bits to my other female cat (my brother and husband are also 100% sure he is a he), I told the Vet that they had neutered him and that she was a he and it wasn't scar tissue as he never had it before but they said that he is a she and it's scar tissue. Anyway to cut a long story short when we brought him home he got sick 4 times I though it was because he had being upset and didn’t' think much of it. That on Sunday the day after he was fine again but last night Wednesday he was sick again and seems to be off his food again today I'm really looking for a second opinion I don't want to bring him back to the vet I think he was traumatised the last time. Would the injection to have him chipped make him sick? Or is the lump more than scar tissue. He seems to be hungry a lot when he is healthy and also goes to the toilet a lot. Sorry that this is so long any help would be great love him to bits and would hate to see him sick.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome and I'm sorry your kitty isn't feeling well. How about a second opinion with a different vet? 

Your description of the first vet didn't inspire much confidence in me... Micro-chipping should not cause any side effects like vomitting. ...and the lump thing? ...I think I'd be worried it was a hernia, which is when the abdominal lining has a tear and some of the intestines poke out through the hole the tear made. It would be soft and you could probably hear fluids bubbling and moving inside it if it is intestinal in nature and not scar tissue. What sounds odd to me, is you say the lump is on the cat's side, but the vet says it is from a spay surgery. Most spays are done through the belly, though I'm sure some are done through the flank, it just seems odd. Regardless, I think anything poking out of a previous incision site is something serious and absolutely needs to be examined to be certain it won't be harmful for the cat. 
Best of luck,
Heidi

You also need to determine, once and for all, what gender this cat is. Request a copy of the s/n bill to see. 
Or, you could post a 'back end' picture here to let us help in guessing the gender.

A neutered male will look like this: (but all lined up in a straight up/down/centered line)
o ~anus
() ~empty testicle sac
. ~urethra
An intact male will look like this:
o ~anus
( l ) ~testicles in their sac
. ~urethra
A female will look like this:
o ~anus
l ~vaginal opening


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If I were you, I would go to your vet's office and request copies of your cat's complete medical history at that clinic, then take him to a different clinic for a second opinion. Something is obviously wrong with your cat, and trauma or no, you need to get it diagnosed by a competent vet. 

It is dangerous for your cat to not eat for more than 24 hrs, so you may need to assist feed him with a needleless syringe or eye dropper until you get him properly diagnosed and treated.

Laurie


----------



## Rosie&Bow (Feb 26, 2009)

Many thanks to you both for your help I took your advise as Bow was still sick and took him to another Vet the vet told me that it was indeed a Hernia he told me that animals can usually live with a Hernia and to see how he would get on before any operations and that he may have some kind of sick stomach as well. He gave him an injection to help him from the sickness and told us not to feed him for 24 hours just to give him water and to give him a little bit to eat today not to much. Poor Bow he was so hungry we took to feeding our other car in the bathroom so that he couldn't get her food. This morning he seemed like he was back to his old self he was playing and full of beans we gave him a little bit to eat but again after a few hours he was sick again very sick in fact I feel so sorry for him, and haven't given him anything else to eat this evening I hope he starts to feel better as I am starting to get very worried. Oh and the other Vet said he was a boy so at least we have that cleared up.
Just wanted to say Thank you all again for your advice it was spot on.


----------

